# Man Eating Plants



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

After a few days here you guys have inspired me so much I couldn't wait to get home from work each day to start on some Halloween projects.

I had started this one a while ago so I apologize for the lack of step by step pictures but I'll put the steps as best I can. (the first part is pretty self explanatory once you see them anyways)

I went and picked up a few of those styrofoam balls (can't remember the size you can use whatever you would like depending on how large or small you wnat them), got some of those cheesy plastic vampire vangs and a bag of severed fingers from Spirit and got to work. The fangs came in a bag just like the fingers I think they were each $1 or so after Halloween.










I took the styrofoam balls and cut them in half. I then proceeded to paint the oustide of them green and the inside red with some red lips. Note: had I known about the paper mache first I would've covered them and made my painting much easier because with all the little holes those styrofoam balls are hard to cover completely with paint. Using my hot glue gun I glued the fangs in place and gave one some poor unfortunate's finger to chew on. I then glued some leaves around the edges of them and dripped some hot glue on their lips to make them look like they were drooling. Here's what they look like now I'm definitely going to add some more drool to them:



















I didn't completely cover them with leaves on the back because I figured I would have to attach them to branches or stems somehow.

I then bought a plastic child's bucket at the dollar store for their "pot" which I am covering with paper mache to be painted here's what it looks like so far:

bucket before:









Bucket waiting for mache to dry:










Once it dries and I paint it I'll post more pictures of my progress but that's where I'm at for now.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see how this comes out!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're adorable Those cheapo fangs look really good on those plants.

I've used styrofoam balls as a base for prop heads as well. One thing I can tell you from experience is that putting papier mache directly on them is a bit of a challenge since the styrofoam is not only porous but a mite slippery. What I've done to get past that is cover the ball first with a layer of masking tape, then apply papier mache over that. Works very nicely and saves you a lot of annoyance and paint


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Hairazor I'll keep you guys updated as I progress.

Thanks Roxy yea I'm actually thinking of taking the leaves off and mache'ing them, I hate how they look like, well... exactly what they are styrofoam balls covered in paint lol


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I like this!, shades of Audry 2 from Little Shop of Horrors.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking great!!! Wonderful idea for the Styrofoam balls.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I want to see them too! Do you plan on leaving them colored as is or making them look a little grungy? What a great idea and nice homage to Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> I want to see them too! Do you plan on leaving them colored as is or making them look a little grungy? What a great idea and nice homage to Little Shop of Horrors


I would like to make them a little more grungy/leafy I'm just trying to decide what the best way to do that is. I'd like to corpsify them but dunno if trying to melt garbage bags on them would melt the balls as well. Plus I'm so far into them it seems like any method I'd use to make them look less like styrofoam balls is going to require me to tear them apart and it seems like it would be easier to simply start over than try to destroy them to fix them. 

Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated!!

I like the more earthy look this has:


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks Craig & Headless!
you guys are all too kind


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Also thank you CRaig and Headless!
you guys are too kind!

Here's the progress I've made on their pot, not very far because I'm moving at the end of the month and trying to do this in between packing up boxes.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Cat_Bones said:


> I would like to make them a little more grungy/leafy I'm just trying to decide what the best way to do that is. I'd like to corpsify them but dunno if trying to melt garbage bags on them would melt the balls as well. Plus I'm so far into them it seems like any method I'd use to make them look less like styrofoam balls is going to require me to tear them apart and it seems like it would be easier to simply start over than try to destroy them to fix them.


Could you use Elmer's school glue on the ones you've already made? It would seem easier to dump the glue on and spread it around. All you want to do is basically create another layer on top of the styrofoam to get rid of the styro texture right? I'm not a pro at this but I have a vision of that working. Then, with the other ones, you can cover the styrofoam with masking tape maybe...

Regardless, I have never liked these things but your project has delivered a new fondness to me.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are some cute little finger biters.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> Could you use Elmer's school glue on the ones you've already made? It would seem easier to dump the glue on and spread it around. All you want to do is basically create another layer on top of the styrofoam to get rid of the styro texture right? I'm not a pro at this but I have a vision of that working. Then, with the other ones, you can cover the styrofoam with masking tape maybe...
> 
> Regardless, I have never liked these things but your project has delivered a new fondness to me.


Hmmm that's an idea, exactly I just want to give them some texture to get rid of the styrofoam look. I think I'll try that thanks Lord HOmicide!

Glad I can renew your faith in flesh eating plants :jol:


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Those are some cute little finger biters.


Thanks Spooky!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I wonder if you gave them a coat of spray paint which would eat into the Styrofoam and give it a blotchy surface before you painted them the color you want.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I used some foam balls to make the tops of balustrades for my daughter's 21st. A light spray of paint before coating in gold produced this effect - I know it's not quite in focus (the actual subject of the photo was... LOL) but you hopefully get the idea.


----------

